# Halloween set ups



## Animal (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking for all the dead out there, this place has been vacated like a haunted house lately.
What do you do at your garage for the spooky stuff?
We usually have the same lame pumpkins and some hot cider brewin in the cauldron.
Then I walk around the neighborhoods where the houses are close together for the kids. 
Otherwise, they would only get 10 houses, not enough loot for candy cravin youngsters like mine.
I usually carry around one of those torches for around the yard.Boy the looks I get.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing, at all, whatsoever, except make sure every exterior light is off just in case some bored kid wanders up my street...

--Bushytails


----------

